# Resort Review database



## Dean (Oct 7, 2006)

I was wondering if there was any way to link resorts of the various systems or even to search for only II OR RCI options.  What got me thinking about this was that Redweek has links to various systems such as Bluegreen & Hyatt where you hit the link and get all their resorts up as one batch.


----------



## Makai Guy (Oct 7, 2006)

The resort database is not part of the bbs.   Moving to TUG General.


----------

